# Hot Pink or Fuschia Bettas?



## PrettyInPink (May 27, 2012)

I've seen lots of pictures online of Pink Bettas but have never been able to actually find one. Are they just rare color and snapped up quicker than the hit the water?


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Pink is very rare but I have seen the very bright pinks. Not sure how they get that colour. I have a lavender who is pinky purple in some lights which is the closest I've seen to actually being pink.


----------



## PrettyInPink (May 27, 2012)

Sheldon31 said:


> Pink is very rare but I have seen the very bright pinks. Not sure how they get that colour. I have a lavender who is pinky purple in some lights which is the closest I've seen to actually being pink.


I figured it was probably going to be rare. I'd love to find a breeding pair and breed for my own someday. I've been looking at so many sites trying to find one but the closest I have come is a *very pale* pink female.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a female that had a light pink body with Burgundy colored fins.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I have a pale pink male(he is also a pineapple) Feather! He is my first betta and still living(well I only had him since November).


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

any pink you see is usually a dull red, or white with red wash. though, my brother has a betta that looks pink, or pale purple in certain light, but he's probably not TRUE pink...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the closest one i have to pink right now is my purple males, and female  but i had one before.
i wouldn't really say there "rare" it's like green, there isn't a exact green colored betta  there are pink tinted, or light pink. but i could be wrong


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

These are the pinkest fish I've ever owned.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Searching google, all the really pink betta are made to look like that through lighting.
The closest thing I can think of is the color called Cambodian. You may be able to find something pink enough. I've seen purple but these too are rare.
Come to think of it I can't think of any fish that are pink. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

There are probably some saltwater fish that are.  They get all the crazy, I-just-spilled-my-fluro-paint-in-my-fishtank colours.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Isn't there someone one here who owns a hot pink male betta?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I had Pallas, a hot pink VT, awhile back. He was the pinkest betta I've seen ... though apparently not a pink betta according to some people (more of a red multi), he sure looked like one! Sadly the little guy has passed on ... and if I ever see a betta his colour again, I will have him.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of my pale pink betta male;-):


----------



## MachinaSoul (Mar 13, 2012)

The other day, at one of the two Petco's I can manage to get to, I did in fact find this rarity color.

I however, _*did not grab him*_. :-(

He was pink with a darker body coloring, and was a Half Moon to boot!

I was freaking out, because the place restocked. I walked out with my first crowntail that has green pigments in his translucent fins (another rarity), a half moon that is white with yellow accenting, and a half moon that has "big ears", dark blue with white edges on the fins (I guess a butterfly?). I dropped my 25% off a fish coupon and a $5 reward bucks on the counter and essentially got the crowntail at a steal!

Too many good bettas at Petco. :-?


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Some flesh-tones are very pinkish in color. I know my marble is a very fleshy pink at times.


----------

